# affordable 1911



## geauxnavy80 (Nov 17, 2010)

I recently purchased a Glock 19 for my wife to use in my absence as I am deployable active duty military. Since the purchase, I have decided to get more into the collecting and want to start with a 1911. However, I am looking for a reputable pistol somewhere in the $500-$600 range. I understand that MANY manufacturers have their own production of the 1911 and there are far too many for me to be able to make the right decision without asking someone's opinion. I'm turning to you all, in what direction should I focus my research? EDIT**I also understand that my price range is anything but easy to work with, however, if I had $1000 to spend, I wouldn't be needing to ask for suggestions.**


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

The new Remington 1911 R1 should be found in your price range, especially if you get a military discount, and I think it would be well worth your consideration.

I have not shot one but from handling it and reading a number of reviews, it looks like a quality, no-frills 1911. A few of the staff guys at my local range have remarked that the R1 looked like it would also be a great platform for someone who wanted to start to make mods to the pistol to personalize it. To me, it felt well-built and cycled quite nicely for a so-called "budget" 1911.

Thank you for your service and good luck with your 1911 hunt.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Remington looks nice. I'd also check out a Springfield Mil-Spec.
Good luck!


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

geauxnavy80 said:


> However, I am looking for a reputable pistol somewhere in the $500-$600 range.


My [email protected] 2011 Handgun Annual shows a list price of $699 for the Remington 1911 R1 and $643-$703 for the Springfield 1911A-1 GI Series. I think the Remington looks a little cooler and has more modern sights (three dots), but starting with a Springfield you have got the "reputable" thing covered. Then again, having one of the "early" serial numbered Remingtons might some day be a good thing for a collector, since they haven't built a 1911 since WWII. The gun is just too new to have built a reputation yet, though Remington usually does things right. That's all I got on 1911s in your price range new. Good luck!
Eli


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Springer mil-spec

AFS


----------



## mnyshrpknvs (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm liking the Remington. I've read some great things about it. It is on my "To get" list.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I can say RIA 1911 has been a solid shooter and have several friends that have them and none have had a problem. No they are not " collectors" but a good shooter.


----------



## crazy charlie (May 3, 2010)

EliWolfe said:


> My [email protected] 2011 Handgun Annual shows a list price of $699 for the Remington 1911 R1 and $643-$703 for the Springfield 1911A-1 GI Series. I think the Remington looks a little cooler and has more modern sights (three dots), but starting with a Springfield you have got the "reputable" thing covered. Then again, having one of the "early" serial numbered Remingtons might some day be a good thing for a collector, since they haven't built a 1911 since WWII. The gun is just too new to have built a reputation yet, though Remington usually does things right. That's all I got on 1911s in your price range new. Good luck!
> Eli


Gander Mountain in Pennsdale, PA has the 1911R1 for $649+6% sales tax. I bought the first one they got in @ that price. I don't think they give a military discount.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

EliWolfe said:


> My [email protected] 2011 Handgun Annual shows a list price of $699 for the Remington 1911 R1 and $643-$703 for the Springfield 1911A-1 GI Series...
> Eli


Bud's Gun Shop is selling the R1 for $580. I've also found listings on Guns America and Gun Broker for new R1's for less $600.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Springfield Mil-Spec would be my choice, but there are lots of good ones out there.

I handled a Para Ordnance GI Expert a while back that looked OK and sold for about $525. Para makes good quality handguns, although they have had a few quality control issues, on a very few select models. 

The RIA is probably the cheapest one with a decent reputation.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

flieger67 said:


> Bud's Gun Shop is selling the R1 for $580. I've also found listings on Guns America and Gun Broker for new R1's for less $600.


Just so y'all know I don't buy guns at "listed retail" anymore than I would a new car for "sticker". I just gave that info as a relative price point between two options. LOL, I won't do THAT again! :smt082
Eli


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

Another vote for the Rock Island Armory. My son has one and it seems like a rock solid weapon.


----------



## GReb (Feb 17, 2010)

I picked up a SA GI SS 5in for $570 at the local gun shop a few weeks back. The parkerized version was $530. The MilSpec was around $600. They are definitely the best buy. Only problem with GI is it tears the casings up for reloading purposes.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

I was looking at a SS SA Mil-Spec for $600, but decided to get a Loaded SS Ultra Compact instead for a bit more money. Then I bought a full sized nickel RI Tactical for $490. [I like shiny things.] Both have been excellent.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

It's slightly above your price range, but for $650 you can get a really nice Magnum Reseach 1911. The only thing I've wanted to modify on this pistol is the blacked out sites for something a bit more CC friendly.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

You should be able to pick up a STI Spartan for around $600.

As others mentioned the Rock Islands are nice budget 1911's. You can use the rest of your $$ to by a holster, ammo, etc.


----------



## bmbroker (Mar 7, 2010)

*Taurus PT1911*

I have two 1911s both are Taurus and have been very happy with them. I have a blued and a stainless. I got the blued one pretty close to your price range, around $600. Some people bash these pistols, but I have been very pleased with them. The blued one has approximately 700 rounds through it with no problems. The stainless only has about 300 rounds through it. You can't leave the Tauras mags loaded, they can expand and cause malfunctions. I bought 3 Chip Mccormick mags that I leave loaded. Never a problem.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Don't forget these: colt 1911 - Google Search


----------



## franco45 (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a Rock Island Armory Tactical that has been very reliable and shoots straight to point of aim.


----------



## proscene (May 21, 2010)

*Inexpensive quality 1911*

*I personally use Kimbers but I have a friend who uses Rock Island and they are really decent dependable from what I've seen. Made by Armscor in the Phillipines and there are several brands under that name. Charles Daily's were made by them until just recently.*

Welcome to Arms Corporation of the Philippines :: ARMSCOR :: Arms and Ammunition


----------

